# Offshore sub in crew list 2015



## thehastenman

Hello all,
Just wanted to send out a message for anyone looking to catch a ride and split expenses. I work overseas and Iâ€™m off for a month at a time and my usual crew works in the oilfield so its hit and miss when we can make a trip. I plan on fishing alot more in 2015 so wanted to get a good collection of people to make a crew to be able to fish those good days when im home and my guys canâ€™t make it. Usually like to launch out of Port A or Packery but go to Matagorda and Freeport occasionally. Boat is a 26 Glacier bay cat with 150's and fish's 4 to 5 comfortably. EPIRB, CB, all safety gear. 190 gallon tank and averages 1.5 to 1.9 MPG. Will travel to find the fish and usually like to be in the same day(most of the time). Have most of the tackle but welcome to bring your own. The boat has been known to have a few beers drank and few cigs smoked on it but will absolutely not tolerate any drama queens only people who love to get offshore. Send me a pm with your name and number and I will get back to you. Will probably start the season in March and end in October. Looking forward to hearing from you. Jacob


----------



## Jaker_cc

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoMark

PM Sent


----------



## thehastenman

*Thanks for the replies*

Starting to make a good list and look foward to meeting some of you! I basically plan on sending out a group text a few days before so let me know if your in our not. Dos Diablos will be going into the fab shop for outriggers and aluminum work in the next couple weeks.


----------



## thehastenman

*Good news*

Guys,

Just closed on a 2 br condo on N padre island so we could be to the Anthills by daylight no problem now! Now we can do all the prep the night before. Going to rig it out where there is enough room for 5 or 6 to sleep. Best part no more trailering if I dont want to after a long day on the water!

Again appreciate all the replys looks like this will be a fun year!


----------



## alex.looney

Awesome man!

Can't wait. This looks to be one hell of a set up.


----------



## MakoMark

Sounds great!


----------



## oldfish2u

*Ready*

I'm sitting in the truck now.


----------



## Jaker_cc

My bags are packed and ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitina

pm sent


----------



## thehastenman

*No response update*

Hey Guys and Girls,
Sorry if I haven't been hitting anybody up for trips. Work has been hectic to say the least. I will be home at the end of June for a month so If the weather is cooperative I will be making a lot of trips. I never did get the outriggers installed because I would like to try some trolling without them. I have collected a lot of gear for trolling already but I would like to get together with some of you with solid trolling experience so I donâ€™t buy a bunch of **** I'll never use. Send me a pm or mail and we can talk about the setup


----------



## fultonswimmer

Geez....I waited all day yesterday with boat after boat after boat heading out from Conn Brown. Snapper season is on evidently. You never showed!


----------

